# Our Walks at Sunset



## Leann (Jul 24, 2022)

The heat and humidity have been oppressive, not ideal conditions for taking a walk especially with my dog who is double-coated. But it gets almost tolerable in the evening, just before sunset. So out we go. She loves to explore every blade of grass, wild flower, and plant. Sometimes she strolls, sometimes she tries to run to the next thing that catches her attention. Meanwhile, I glance up at the sky periodically and look in absolute awe at the beautiful sunsets. It works for both of us. We get a little bit of exercise and we both come home filled with happiness that only Nature can provide.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 24, 2022)

Leann said:


> The heat and humidity have been oppressive, not ideal conditions for taking a walk especially with my dog who is double-coated. But it gets almost tolerable in the evening, just before sunset. So out we go. She loves to explore every blade of grass, wild flower, and plant. Sometimes she strolls, sometimes she tries to run to the next thing that catches her attention. Meanwhile, I glance up at the sky periodically and look in absolute awe at the beautiful sunsets. It works for both of us. We get a little bit of exercise and we both come home filled with happiness that only Nature can provide.


I miss walking by the lake so badly.  We got hot in May, so I haven't walked by the lake since April.  The elliptical machine at the gym or walks around the mall just aren't the same.  Glad you and your Furbaby are still able to be out in nature.  It really does change one's outlook on life!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 24, 2022)

Leann said:


> The heat and humidity have been oppressive, not ideal conditions for taking a walk especially with my dog who is double-coated. But it gets almost tolerable in the evening, just before sunset. So out we go. She loves to explore every blade of grass, wild flower, and plant. Sometimes she strolls, sometimes she tries to run to the next thing that catches her attention. Meanwhile, I glance up at the sky periodically and look in absolute awe at the beautiful sunsets. It works for both of us. We get a little bit of exercise and we both come home filled with happiness that only Nature can provide.


Awesome….Nature gives us so much sometimes we don’t realize it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 24, 2022)

I try to get a walk in every morning in the summertime before it gets too hot and I love watching the sunrise when I do. It was too hot last week for the walk though. There used to be a mall across the street from me where people would go on summer mornings to take their walks indoors. However like many malls across the country, it was torn down last fall to make way for luxury apartments.


----------



## Jules (Jul 24, 2022)

I walk in the morning and in the evening my husband walks with me.  It used to be an afternoon walk; it’s too hot for that right now.


----------



## ElCastor (Jul 24, 2022)

We are gifted with cool weather, and put in a little less than a mile today.


----------

